# Ritchey OCR Pro road wheelset



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm looking to buy an extra pair of wheels for training/beating instead of using my AC 350 wheels for everthing. I am considering a pair of Ritchey OCR Pro road wheels on ebay. The price is good, but I'm hearing both good & bad about the wheels. They seem to be either love or hate. I'm also not sure about 16 spokes up front & 20 in the rear? I'm a pretty light rider (145 lbs) if that helps any. I do like the look of low spoke count wheels, but will avoid them if they are truely nothing but problems. I've been pleased with the other Ritchey parts on my bike. 

I was also looking at the Alex 430 & Velomax Circuit (more expensive). FYI, I've owned Open Pro's before & would like something slightly lighter this time. Any comments on how these compare to the Ritchey's would be great. Thanks.


----------



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

farva said:


> I'm looking to buy an extra pair of wheels for training/beating instead of using my AC 350 wheels for everthing. I am considering a pair of Ritchey OCR Pro road wheels on ebay. The price is good, but I'm hearing both good & bad about the wheels. They seem to be either love or hate. I'm also not sure about 16 spokes up front & 20 in the rear? I'm a pretty light rider (145 lbs) if that helps any. I do like the look of low spoke count wheels, but will avoid them if they are truely nothing but problems. I've been pleased with the other Ritchey parts on my bike.
> 
> I was also looking at the Alex 430 & Velomax Circuit (more expensive). FYI, I've owned Open Pro's before & would like something slightly lighter this time. Any comments on how these compare to the Ritchey's would be great. Thanks.


I think a similar thread was started pretty recently, so you might do a search on Ritchey Pro wheels and see what you come up with.

Regardless, you will get answers all over the board when you post "what do you think of xxx wheels", especially xxx wheels that don't have the marketing hype that a Mavic Ksyrium has.

I owned Ritchey Pros for 4000 miles on my existing road bike. They worked fine. I beat the crap out of those wheels (even backed over the rear with the car on accident), and they never let me down. The spoke count on mine were 20f/24r, so you might verify the 16/20 spoke count the seller is claiming (I don't think Ritchey makes such a low spoke count wheel). I believe the weight is appx 1800g for the pair. And if you remove the obnoxious Ritchey blue stickers, the wheels look even better.

Recently I ditched the Aurora Matrix wheels on my wife's old Trek 5200, moved the Ritchey's to her bike, and bought some Xero Lite XR1's. The Xeros are definitely lighter than the Ritchey's (1510g compared to 1800g), so they spin up a little faster and are a little more Aero. The Xero's can be purchased for about $250, but if you can find the Ritcheys for about $150, buy them. They will make a great training wheel (hell, I even raced them for 2 years!).

Thx...Doug


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

OK. Thanks for the replies. Yeah, the 16 spokes upfront seem a little weird. The Pro model on the Ritchey Website has 20 spokes for the front wheel.


----------



## pappymd (Mar 3, 2005)

farva said:


> I'm looking to buy an extra pair of wheels for training/beating instead of using my AC 350 wheels for everthing. I am considering a pair of Ritchey OCR Pro road wheels on ebay. The price is good, but I'm hearing both good & bad about the wheels. They seem to be either love or hate. I'm also not sure about 16 spokes up front & 20 in the rear? I'm a pretty light rider (145 lbs) if that helps any. I do like the look of low spoke count wheels, but will avoid them if they are truely nothing but problems. I've been pleased with the other Ritchey parts on my bike.
> 
> I was also looking at the Alex 430 & Velomax Circuit (more expensive). FYI, I've owned Open Pro's before & would like something slightly lighter this time. Any comments on how these compare to the Ritchey's would be great. Thanks.


I am looking at the Ritchey "Special" Road Wheels that are 24/28 with the zero dish rear wheel and cartridge bearings. They are on sale for $155. Use the 10% discount and that's about $140. Seems like a pretty good deal and the higher spoke count would take more of a beating.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

pappymd,

which website are you looking at?



pappymd said:


> I am looking at the Ritchey "Special" Road Wheels that are 24/28 with the zero dish rear wheel and cartridge bearings. They are on sale for $155. Use the 10% discount and that's about $140. Seems like a pretty good deal and the higher spoke count would take more of a beating.


----------



## pappymd (Mar 3, 2005)

TZL said:


> pappymd,
> 
> which website are you looking at?


nashbar

mark


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I like my pair.

M


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Ritchey increased the spoke count from 16/20 to 20/24 a year or two ago.


----------

